
Ask HN: Any good Bitcoin store to sell digital goods? - febin
I was trying to find places to sell digital items. I came across one or two. They are badly designed with very bad user experience. Is there any places you people know about?
======
cdvonstinkpot
[https://satoshibox.com/](https://satoshibox.com/)

~~~
febin
Yea, but it's not like a store.

